# Poussette joie et marche pied



## Marina (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour j’ai actuellement une poussette double de la marque joie et je souhaiterais acheter un marché pied afin de me faciliter lors de nos sortie .Y en a t elle pour mi vous qui auront un modèle à me conseiller svp?


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Marina 

Perso, jamais utilisé, mais Regardez sur internet ou des sites de l’occasion.


----------



## Caro35 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 ça m’étonne que tu n’en aies pas un à vendre 🤑
Perso je n’en ai jamais utilisé, j’ai toujours eu un plus grand qui marchait bien à côté


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35 

Attends je fais gaffe à mon dos, tu marches sinon on reste dans le jardin. 

J’essaye actuellement de vendre ma poussette double mais j’ai mis l’annonce en pause, car j’ai été contactée par un arnaqueur. Je l’ai signalé au site et bloqué. Il faut faire gaffe. 

Un mec qui te contacte plusieurs fois et à des heures où tout le monde dort, je suis pas naïve donc hop signalement et bloqué.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

A une époque j ai eu un marche  pied  , une horreur je me tapais sans cesse les tibias dedans sans compter les bras super tendu pour tenir la poussette , je m en suis vite débarrassé , j ai une poussette double et une poussette stroll in 2 avec marche pied intégré


----------

